# mplayer & sound



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 26, 2010)

When i play something with cli mplayer volume is to 50% and i press 0 button to go to 100%
Even the song change volume drops again to 50%
Any way to have mplayer volume always on 100% ?


----------



## aragon (Jul 26, 2010)

Try:


```
sysctl hw.snd.vpc_autoreset=0
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 26, 2010)

Worked 
But when i  reboot my system, volume will go again back to 50% or from now my default volume is 100%?


----------



## Beastie (Jul 26, 2010)

sysctl applies the state of a MIB on the live system only. To make it permanent you should add it (hw.snd.vpc_autoreset=0) to /etc/sysctl.conf.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok. I did it.
Thanks both of you for your help


----------



## lily (Jul 27, 2010)

if you want mplayer-specific behavior, then set volume=100 in ~/.mplayer/config


----------

